# Looking for the best Brake Line Double flaring tool



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I've used the $20-$30 kits before and these kits always have issues with the double flare that VW uses when applied to steel lines. I have to run new hard lines to all four corners of my Corrado TDI project and I want to get a quality machine that won't have me wasting material. I'm prepared to buy a professional type of machine and then let it sit on the shelf until I die and maybe use it only one other time. I don't mind if the tool will clamp onto the hard line well and put a perfect end on it with little fussing. Any suggestions from actual experiance?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Looking for the best Brake Line Double flaring tool (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_I've used the $20-$30 kits before and these kits always have issues with the double flare that VW uses when applied to steel lines. I have to run new hard lines to all four corners of my Corrado TDI project and I want to get a quality machine that won't have me wasting material. I'm prepared to buy a professional type of machine and then let it sit on the shelf until I die and maybe use it only one other time. I don't mind if the tool will clamp onto the hard line well and put a perfect end on it with little fussing. Any suggestions from actual experiance?

i am interested in this as well, if you find one Frank let me know


----------



## JessR (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: Looking for the best Brake Line Double flaring tool (G60ING)*

A few years ago I went through the same exercise you are prepping for.
You need a metric bubble flare kit for automotive brake systems.
There are two I found a couple of years ago, Snap On & NAPA. 
The Snap On is the best, and only about $30 more than the NAPA, which is a similar & solid but not a nice.
I selected the Snap On set & a pliers-type bender to replace all the hard lines in my A2 GTI. Suggestion: NAPA has the lines in 2-6 ft lengths, but I wound up buying the (18m?) roll of bulk line (about $100) & end fittings from VW for most of the runs. However, buy a couple of pieces of NAPA line to practice on. 
Also: count and order from VW the little plastic line clips that hold the lines to the car. They often break on line removal, and are dirt cheap (.20 to 1.00 or so depending). 
To duplicate your existing lines, remove one line at a time from the vehicle. Determine the overall length of the old line by using a string to run over the total lenght including bends, then measure the string length. Make sure your new line is a bit longer than this. 
Generally, start at one end and duplicate each bend sequentially as you go down the length. 
Every few feet as you go, and at key bends, tape the lines together lightly with a turn of masking tape (removes easily) to keep your bends exactly in alignment and so make a perfect clone of the old line. 
Remember you will be bending in three dimensions - work slowly and checkoften. If needed the lines can be sligthly unbent or twisted to keep the new line exatly following the old.

Main Tools Needed:
1. Bubble flare kit: Snap On TFM428, $108
http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog...talog
2. Tubing Bender: Snap On TBS200A, $39. or similar
http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog...talog
3. Tubing cutter: - Get a compact one. Sometimes you need to make cuts pretty near a bend. 
Snap On TC123C $18 
http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog...talog
4. Small, fine pattern flat file to dress ends when needed.
5. Metric flare wrench set (to remove & replace brake line end fittings on car).
I also used a couple of other small hand tools which I don't remember right now.
Jesse.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Looking for the best Brake Line Double flaring tool (JessR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JessR* »_A few years ago I went through the same exercise you are prepping for.
You need a metric bubble flare kit for automotive brake systems.
There are two I found a couple of years ago, Snap On & NAPA. 
The Snap On is the best, and only about $30 more than the NAPA, which is a similar & solid but not a nice.
I selected the Snap On set & a pliers-type bender to replace all the hard lines in my A2 GTI. Suggestion: NAPA has the lines in 2-6 ft lengths, but I wound up buying the (18m?) roll of bulk line (about $100) & end fittings from VW for most of the runs. However, buy a couple of pieces of NAPA line to practice on. 
Also: count and order from VW the little plastic line clips that hold the lines to the car. They often break on line removal, and are dirt cheap (.20 to 1.00 or so depending). 
To duplicate your existing lines, remove one line at a time from the vehicle. Determine the overall length of the old line by using a string to run over the total lenght including bends, then measure the string length. Make sure your new line is a bit longer than this. 
Generally, start at one end and duplicate each bend sequentially as you go down the length. 
Every few feet as you go, and at key bends, tape the lines together lightly with a turn of masking tape (removes easily) to keep your bends exactly in alignment and so make a perfect clone of the old line. 
Remember you will be bending in three dimensions - work slowly and checkoften. If needed the lines can be sligthly unbent or twisted to keep the new line exatly following the old.

Main Tools Needed:
1. Bubble flare kit: Snap On TFM428, $108
http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog...talog
2. Tubing Bender: Snap On TBS200A, $39. or similar
http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog...talog
3. Tubing cutter: - Get a compact one. Sometimes you need to make cuts pretty near a bend. 
Snap On TC123C $18 
http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog...talog
4. Small, fine pattern flat file to dress ends when needed.
5. Metric flare wrench set (to remove & replace brake line end fittings on car).
I also used a couple of other small hand tools which I don't remember right now.
Jesse.



_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007from the brake forum* »_I will say i have expereince using both, and the higher quality flare kits are DEFINITLY worth the expense, it just plain does the job without any cursing involved








I beleive i used an older Snap on set, however you know how snap on's prices are








I dont beleive you have to spend that much loot to get a quality set, as for pointing you in the right direction for a good quality flare set that isnt snap on, i havent a clue unfortunatly.
All hope is not lost though, maybe this will help you out.
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...ne=8v









from 8" to 84" length. and if you need longer, there is a coupler from VW that runs about $15 each (prob find same thing else where for mucho cheaper)
I have personal expereince with the above linked lines. they are great, no issues, preflared with anodized nuts, couldnt be easier









First off let me thank both of you for replying.
Did you have any issues with the clamp sliding down the tubing with the snap on setup? I found that with the craftsman one which looks almost idential that it doesn't clamp well on tubing. 
I wish I had it easy and could copy the original factory lines. See I am swapping a TDI motor into my Corrado and the MK4 Abs too. and none of the lines are the same. But I plan to bend coat hangers to match the new sections of brake lines. 









_Modified by G60ING at 6:57 AM 5-27-2006_


_Modified by G60ING at 6:58 AM 5-27-2006_


----------

